# Qué rinde más: Una salida Complementaria o Cuasi-complementaria?



## kevinyo88 (Dic 27, 2011)

tengo dos opciones , poner mi maquina complementario o cuasicomplemnentaria, es para bajos, cual me rendiria mas,ojo que para los bajos no se nesecita tanto calidad de sonido , se nesecita es potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2011)

Tratá de utilizar títulos descriptivos.

No uses regionalismos , si se trata de un amplificador , pues que sea amplificador !

Lo de máquina resulta incomprensible.

Los dos rinden practicamente lo mismo.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola.

Con máquina quieres decir amplificador, si es sí, usa cualquiera, son lo mismo.
El cuasicomplementario se empleó debido a que los primeros transistores de potencia PNP eran más caros que los NPN de la misma potencia (estoy hablando de los años 60 del siglo 20), en la actualidad, eso ya no ocurre.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kevinyo88 (Dic 27, 2011)

ok, gracias  amigos y perdon por lo del regionalismo... bueno pero que tanto es verdad que el cuasicomplementario tiene un poco mas de volumen?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Con máquina quieres decir amplificador, si es sí, *usa cualquiera, son lo mismo*.


 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Los dos rinden practicamente lo mismo.*


 

Saludos                                                        !


----------



## Ley de Watt (Dic 28, 2011)

kevinyo88 dijo:


> . . . poner mi ?a?ui?a complementario o cuasicomplemnentaria . . .



Hacer la conversion requiere conocimientos sobre transistores, tambien de un circuito esquematico para tomar la decision correcta.


----------



## kevinyo88 (Dic 28, 2011)

bueno amigos, se convertir de complementaria a cuasi complementaria , tengo las herramientas y los elementos necesarios , yo o que quiero es rendimiento pero como me dicen que los dos rinden lo mismo pues mejor lo dejo complementario , gracias


----------

